# DIY Bird Dog Training



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

We're getting a vizsla pup on Sunday and after I get him trained on basic commands I'd like to start working with him on becoming a bird dog (specifically pheasant, chukar and quail). What are the group's thoughts on DIY training? I found one place that charges $550 for the training, plus about $200 for birds. Just wondering if it's possible to DIY it. Do I need live birds? I did purchase some of the preserved pheasant wings to get him used to the scent. Open to ideas!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not much of a trainer but the more live birds you expose her to the better off you'll be. Pigeons, pigeons, pigeons, chukars, pheasants. Hopefully some guys with more knowledge respond.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks! That's kind of what I'm thinking. I'm guess I'm just being too cheap!


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm no expert, but there are a few things that have worked for me. First, grab a copy of How to Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves by Joan Bailey. She lays out a very clear, well-reasoned timeline for teaching your puppy the basic skills it needs to do its job. 

You should also check out your local NAVHDA chapter if you haven't already. The members will have lots of experience working with young dogs and in my experience are always happy to help. 

On the subject of bird exposure, more is generally thought to be better, but it all depends on your pup. Dogs with really high drive are going to suffer from catching too many pen-raised birds (that's where pigeons come in handy), while dogs with less drive may need mellower, more playful introductions. Again, NAVHDA is a great resource when it comes to figuring out what your Vizsla needs. 

Don't forget to post some pics of your new pup!


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a similar question two years ago when we got our Vizsla. I dove right in and started calling dog trainers trying to learn what I could. I ordered check cords, collars, built a whoa board, etc. I met a few trainers in Utah and watched them work there dogs. In the end I found that given my situation, I wasn't able to spend as much time with the dog as I wanted in the beginning stages. It has been worth every penny that we spent on the few months of training we paid for. The dog trainer was able to consistently work our dog every day, his timing on the release was much better than me or my wife would have been able to do. In the end we ended up with a much more crisp dog, and a foundation that we have been able to build off of. 

That being said, we went almost every Saturday while our dog was there to the trainers and worked dogs with him. We learned a lot about the why behind what he was training and how to transition that to when we brought him home. After we brought him home we continued to meet with the trainer and discuss what we were seeing and he gave us help on how to improve in our timing. 

I like the book Training with Mo by Maurice Lindley. And will say there are a ton of videos/books out there to learn how to get your dog started on birds. 

Vizslas are a "softer" dog and I have found that training them is a little different than other pointing breeds. We used a trainer who specialized in Vizsla bird dogs and had a great experience. We have enjoyed our dog enough that my wife who was against getting a dog now has given me permission to get another Vizsla.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

katorade said:


> I'm not much of a trainer but the more live birds you expose her to the better off you'll be. Pigeons, pigeons, pigeons, chukars, pheasants. Hopefully some guys with more knowledge respond.


Pigeons have been the downfall of many fine bird dogs....trust me I know. WILD BIRDS are king period. Yes, pigeons can be used, but if your new to training a bird dog, get hooked up with someone (NAVHDA as Ted recommended) who's been there/done that. If the breeding is in the dog, it knows what to do. You just need to polish it up a little.

Don't rush. Socialize the hell out of the dog. Have fun for the next 6 months...its a puppy and you have lots of time. Your exactly right to focus on obedience first. Most guys don't focus on this enough. Wing on a string is cute for some photo's, but thats about it.

About the time fall rolls around, your pup will have good manners, will come when called and will be ready from some great wild bird exposure. It will be a lot of fun.

I'd suggest looking at the Perfect Start & Perfect Finish DVD's by the Hann's. Look for a used set to purchase as its not cheap.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

NAVHDA are a great organization for learning to train, we had some Viszlas run in our test last weekend.

https://www.navhda.org/ or our local chapter www.wmnavhda.com/

2 years ago I was a complete beginner who had never owned a hunting dog, had only hunted over them a few times and other than reading a few books had zero idea how to train one.

NAVHDA is assessment based rather than competitive, the skills and abilities of the dogs (and so the training skills of the handlers) are measured and scored against a standard.

If all the dogs in a test score highly enough then all the dogs get a coveted Prize 1

What this does is produce in the club a collegiate atmosphere where because handlers are never going to be competing against each other they all help each other train their dogs, they train the new trainers like me and they come out to offer extra pairs of hands.

If you are interested in learning more come and join the facebook group and ask questions

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/


----------

